# Sad fish news out of Russia - a disturbance in the force!



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

*Sad fish news out of Russia*

Just got this from FOXnews:

Tuesday, September 01, 2009









*MOSCOW - Thousands of tropical fish reportedly have died at a Russian airport after being held in customs for 15 hours in the summer heat.*

The state RIA Novosti news agency says more that 4,000 fish worth $480,000 died in the Black Sea resort of Sochi after customs officials spent 15 hours clearing the cargo Saturday. The fish had been shipped from China and made a brief stop in India.
The fish were intended for Sochi Discovery World, Russia's largest oceanarium, which is slated to open this month.
RIA Novosti's report Tuesday quotes Oceanarium director Amin Azzam as saying the loss of the fish is an "atrocity unseen anywhere else in the world."
The $25 million oceanarium is part of the development before the 2014 Winter Olympics in Sochi


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I hope those fish were at least insured


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

i would have thought that prior arrangements for expediency would have been made prior to shipping.  ...especially that large/valuable a shipment.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Somebody obviously wasn't paid prior to the shipment arriving


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

wow...did the report state the cause of the 15 hour customs delay? 

At this point I dont know who I blame...the person in charge of organizing the shipping or the officials....:/

but to say the least....poor fish.


----------

